# 7.5 ted williams outboard



## pkrainert (Jul 17, 2008)

My motor is an old 7.5 ted williams outboard with a twist grip. It ran fine for a couple days. not its hard to start and when you finally do get it started it will run for about 5 seconds then die. i have to turn the throttle all the way up to fast or it will die in less then 5 seconds. i think its getting too much fuel becuase its leaking out of the carb. it looks like a bowl but im not to familiar with carbs. also i think maybe the spark plug is bad but i havent looked yet. any insight would be greatly appreciated. thanks.


----------



## pkrainert (Jul 17, 2008)

also i think it leaks gear oil. when you pull the motor out of the water it leaks black stuff out of the holes on the shaft to the propeller. i saw a 5.5 ted williams for sale on ebay with the same exact symptoms mine is having... 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Ted-Williams-Ou...VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em118Q2el1247


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

See if you can find some engine mfg and model numbers and post them. It sounds like the inlet needle is not shutting off the fuel which could be a bad inlet needle, bad seat or a bad float which has a hole in it and sinking. The leak could just be old fuel that has leaked into the shaft and evaporated then finds it way out when it gets warm. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## tommyj3 (Sep 16, 2006)

Here's a site with some good information and parts for these outboards.

http://www.discount-marine-parts.com/ob_ted_williams.html


----------



## pkrainert (Jul 17, 2008)

already ordered the rebuild kit from those guys thanks. also replaced the spark plug it runs pretty good now but needs a carb rebuild for sure. thanks.


----------

